# Bandsaw - Grizzly vs. Porter Cable



## InvisibleMan (Aug 27, 2011)

So the time has come to buy a bandsaw.  I'm thinking a 14" is about right.  I've narrowed it down between the Porter Cable I can buy locally at Lowes, or the Grizzly Ultimate 14", which I'd have to order and have delivered.

Porter Cable is cheaper, but my sense is that I'd be happier with the Grizzly.  Anybody have experience with both?

Thanks,


----------



## MarkD (Aug 27, 2011)

I have the Grizzly. I got it last year at their tent sale. I have had no problems with it. 
I have not tried to resaw with it. I have used it mostly for cutting blanks.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't own either but based on what I have read, if you can afford the Grizz, buy it.  If it is not in the budget, go the other way and now you still have the best tool youcould AFFORD.


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 27, 2011)

I bought the G0555 with riser block some 4 years back.  This gives me 12" resaw capacity.  The only 2 problems I have run into are the guide bearings became sticky after cutting some very fresh pine, (my fault, not theirs) and I switched to a much better blade, the Wood Slicer from Highland Hardware again my fault not theirs.  I could go into great detail about the blades, but they have been discussed many times here. I bought the 1/2" blades and as soon as they wear out, the next ones will be 3/4" ones.
My saw is well powered, well vented for dust pickup, (could use dust capture under the table at the lower guides) heavy and well constructed.  By now I guess you have figured out I like my Grizz.  Good strong sturdy dependable saw.  I have cut everything from 1/8" stock to logs up to 10" diameter.  Now the logs did take much longer to get through the blade than the thin stuff, but the cuts were made with no problems.

As stated above, if you can afford the Grizzly, get it, if not then buy the best you can afford.  You will never be sorry you bought the best tool you could.  Better to cry nowq about money than to cry forever over a poor working tool, not to say the PC is a poor tool because it isn't.
Charles


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 27, 2011)

The Grizzly may be better but I don't have one so I can't comment on it. I do have the PC and I don't have any complaints in spite of what some of the reviews said. As long as you keep the guides properly adjusted and the wheels clean you shouldn't have any problems. Make sure you pick up a spare blade when you do buy one. I made a pen sled for mine so I can cut pen blanks and tubes with it.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I bought the Grizzly "Ultimate Band Saw". Mine was ultimate junk. After several tries Grizzly just gave up and took it back.

The PC that I used (it had been tuned) was flawless.

Maybe Grizzly is better now, but my bad experiences with both their wood lathe and band saw have caused a ban of all Grizzly products in my shop.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Aug 27, 2011)

*Got the Griz*

I did a considerable bit of research 3 years ago and wound up getting the Griz G0555X. I couldn't find a better value anywhere (other than maybe buying an older one and spending time and $ to rehab). I've not been disappointed. The differences between this one and the G0555 are more than cosmetic. It has a 1 1/2 HP motor, CI wheels, significantly larger table than the competition and a real nice (simple, quick and effective) blade tensioning/detensioning setup. Nice fence setup, too. 

Whichever way you go, if you EVER think you MIGHT get into resawing, get a riser block. I did.

No regrets. Love the saw.


----------



## Hess (Aug 27, 2011)

have many Grizz tools they all work great  PC is in fact black and Decker  just a step up

my 17 inch BS will eat all you throw at it


----------



## JimBellina (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm with penman1 on this, won't buy another griz tool. Got mine about 5 years ago, maybe they've improved.

Jim


----------



## Wildman (Aug 28, 2011)

No fence, tension release, or blade guide bearings with Porter Cable bands saw, Grizzly comes with all that.   Riser block kit for Porter Cable more expensive than Grizzly.

Only option think you need for Porter Cable bands saw is set of cool blocks to replace metal ones.  You can make your own fence or buy an aftermarket one. 

 I have a G0555 and has served me well only option have is fox mobile base bought on sale several years ago for around $460 delivered. Have replaced thrust & guide bearings, and tires, and blades standard stuff. 

On a budget that Porter Cable looks like a great band saw. Buying locally makes returning easy if doesn’t work out.


----------



## macsplinter (Aug 29, 2011)

I have had the Griz for three years without any problems.


----------



## low_48 (Aug 29, 2011)

I spent some big bucks to get one of those highly reviewed Grizzly band saws. I bought a G0514X2. It took months to get here since it was on back order. It was a mess right out of the crate. When I started it, nothing would stay on the table because of vibration. The bottom cast iron wheel had 4 weights bolted to it, and 9 , 5/8" diameter balancing holes drilled in almost every spoke that didn't have a weight on it. The spoke thickness varied as much as .1". I ordered a new wheel that came without bearings or tire, and had the wrong pulley on it. So more parts were ordered, and I had to make a bearing driver to install the new bearings. Put on the blade, and the top wheel was no good either. The pin, that aligns the split table where the blade goes through when changing it, was miss drilled. If you pushed it all the way in the back of the slot was high. Pull it our too far and the front of the slot was high. I sent back the saw. I'll never buy Grizzly machinery again.


----------



## Hess (Aug 30, 2011)

PC come with alum. trunnions  they break fast  the grizz cam with cast iron one and have never had a problem


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, based on everything, I pulled the trigger on the Grizz, hoping that the negatives posted here are in the past.  All things mechanical will have a certain percentage of duds.  Hope mine isn't one of them.  I'm not exactly the handy type.

Looking forward to doing some pepper mills and other non-pen things.


----------



## JAZNCARR (Aug 30, 2011)

GO FOR THE JET, people toss them on craigslist used for about the same price you can get  grizzly new with shipping ... and you'll be much happier, Grizzly isn't the greatest product nor do they rarely get the best reviews...  good luck


----------



## snyiper (Aug 30, 2011)

Remember PC was purchased by Black and decker ( according to my sources) and the Quality may not be up to the old name standard. If you are set on a PC I would wait and see how the product line pans out. I work PT at lowes and we dont even carry PC band saws! We stock Delta. I personally would get the grizzly Unless I got a killer deal at the store on a Delta..


----------

